# Gtechniq or Liquid Elements Eco-Shield



## als_jordan (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wanted to know people's experiences with the following and which one you would choose. I am going to get my car professionally detailed (I havent got the time myself at the moment) and I have some choices of LSP?

Liquid Elements ECO-Shield
Gtechniq C1 + EXO
Gtechniq Crystal Syrum + EXO

I've used C1 and EXO before and was happy with the results but wondered what peoples thoughts are of the other two, I believe both are relatively new reading on here?

Interested in durability and resistance to contaminants?

Cheers in advance
Alan


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've no experience of the Liquid Elements products but use Gtechniq C1 & Exo pretty much every week - unbeatable in my opinion:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Summit Detailing said:


> I've no experience of the Liquid Elements products but use Gtechniq C1 & Exo pretty much every week - unbeatable in my opinion:thumb:


Surely Crystal Serum+EXOv2 is upgrade


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Surely Crystal Serum+EXOv2 is upgrade


Most people upgrade if they're having some form of machine polishing:thumb:


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

A friend of mine just picked up his new M3 today after it was coated in liquid elements, Base1, Base2 and top coat. Absolutely stunning, amazing gloss and protection! I felt the applicator's that had been used to apply the different coats and they had set rock hard, just goes to show the level of protection on the paint. Also SiRamik is very very good but not quite as glossy as Liquid Elements.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

Crystal Serum+EXOv2 will make you very happy! believe me!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Crystal Serum and EXO everytime


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Crystal Serum and EXO as having your car professionally done is the only way you can get this combo.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Gtechniq Crystal Serum Black :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

There is no match for Serum and EXO in terms of durabily and it's definitely a winner in the looks dept too! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## als_jordan (Aug 31, 2011)

Great thanks everyone. Yes I was heading towards the Serum and Exo, but just wasn't sure about that compared with C1. Hadn't heard of the Liquid Elements products?? Two of the detailers are saying Gtechniq and the other is saying LE. Hence the question. 
Cheers all. I'll stick with GTechniq and probably go for the Serum. 
Should have said the car is Black too, I want the depth and wet look to the finish too.


----------

